# Do any of you re-load your ammo?



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

If so, would you mind showing me the ropes? I just don't see myself continuing to pay these outrageous ammo prices. I don't mind paying the price to go to the local shooting range, but the cost of the ammo is quickly adding up.

Thanks,
Scoots


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I started reloading a few months ago, and it seems to be the way to go. I just could not find a good deal on ammo anywhere....even buying 1k rounds I would still be paying over 20cents a round, probably a lot more.
Started on an RCBS single press, and knocked out 1k 45cal's in pretty short order.....and I was hooked.
Just got my new Lee Loadmaster press running....I bought it completely set up for .380, and I just knocked out 400 rounds in about an hour and a half. I can see it doing 400+ an hour, once I get use to it.
I'm just using berry's plated bullets, which run about $85 per 1k including shipping, primers are about $30/1k depending on how many you order at one time.....and on the .380 if figure it costs me about 1cent per load for powder. Brass is free if you save/collect it.
That puts my 1k of .380 at about $125 or 12.5 cents a round. I think the last time I bought "white box" wallyworld ammo in .380 I paid about $38/100 with tax. That means I saved $255 and can do it again anytime I want.
Of course The bigger shells will use more powder, but of course they cost more at retail too.
There are a lot of expensive presses on the market, Lee is probably the cheapest, so far I am impressed with the press and am ordering more dies....9mm is next.:thumbup: You will have to Press a LOT of ammo to pay for the more expensive presses , and may never make up the difference.....end up paying more than if you just bought the ammo.:whistling:
I didn't pay a lot for my press and I'll soon have 1000's of quality rounds for every caliber I shoot, at half to 1/3 the cost of even cheap retail ammo.
Hope that helps, I know there are some more experienced reloaders on here, which could add some more experience, and If you want to reload large rife, that is another game as well.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post Scott, +1 on everything he said and it helps to find a good friend to halve costs and share info.....


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a few friends do, one gunsmith, other old fart and hes selling all his guns , probally his reloading equip also ill check if u like


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I primarily shoot a 30-06 and this is what I'm mostly interested in learning how to re-load. I would appreciate any opportunity to observe anyone re-loading their ammo just to see the process and perhaps get a chance to take an up close look at the equipment.

Scoots


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I've been reloading for some 20 years, gone through all the fancy stuff and have settled on a couple of Rock Chuckers single stage presses. I mainly load for accuracy so single stage is the way to go for me.

I am set up to reload all USGI rifle calibers and most popular handgun rounds. I live in Ensley so we're pretty close. You can come by sometime and I'll show you the ropes or I know a guy that teaches reloading for a fee, and you can rent his reloading room once you've learned, until you get yours set up.

Reloading used to be economical only if you were loading match grade ammo but now it pays to load plinking ammo. The trick is to buy in bulk, splitting the cost.

The biggest hassle in reloading bottlenecked rifle rounds is the case prep. Cleaning, lubing, sizing, decapping, trimming, deburring and primer pocket swaging and cleaning are required to load a proper and SAFE round. Once the cases are prepped the rest is gravy.

Rick


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Rick,

Yes...I am interested in coming by. My work schedule pretty much consumes the weekdays, but I am available on weekends including Sundays (after church).

Scoots


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Great info guys.... I'm looking to get into reloading so if anyone has a loader they want to sell nothing fancy pm me....:yes: Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There are many ways to do it and you can get into it as cheap or exspensive as you want. Ill have over $1000 into my setup and thats a single stage press which I recommend if you are loading for accuracy in rifle calibers, and there I could still spend another $500 on stuff I need. If you only shoot 1 caliber you have to weight the cost of buying ammo and buying reloading equipment. Im setup to handload for about 15 different rifle calibers right now and room is one thing needed for loading for that much. I built a nice table last year and it has served well so far. Its not hard to do and if you have a nice place to work its a pleasure. One thing I can say is buy the best you can afford if you are wanting accuracy. I found a great deal on a RCBS Rock Chucker press kit from Midway I believe and added on to it. Here is a picture of the bench after I built it and wish my bench had this little stuff on it now, it all accumilates and builds as you start loading for other calibers.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, the RCBS Rock Chucker kit is about the best deal around for a very high quality single stage press, probably the best on the market. It comes with most everything you need to get started minus dies but you'll soon be adding more and more.

If you just want to crank out pistol rounds by the bag full then look into the Dillon Square Deal B progressive press. Buy it in a specific caliber, bolt it down, set the powder charge and bullet seating depth and you're on your way. Dillon is top quality stuff and great folks to deal with.

Check with Midway USA or Midsouth Shooters Supply for the best deals on RCBS. Check Dillon's site for their stuff. There's a classified forum on AR15.com for reloading supplies and equipment.

Scoot, PM me sometime when you can come by. I'm a construction contractor so I'm usually home. Evenings will work too.

Rick


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Rick,

PM sent..

Scoots


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Reloading is the way to go, I have a single stage press set up with just about every caliber out, it is very fulfilling to reload your own ammo. I got into it because I own .35 caliber hunting rifle and the ammo is nearly $1.00 per round. With reloading I can get that down to around $0.30 per round. I can tailor the round for my specific use, and gauge changes based on results at the range. One thing I ran into is that some of the literature I have for the dimensions for certain rounds is not accurate. I have a Para Ordnance P14-45 Limited and the mag will not take the "recommended length" for the seated .45 round. I had to shorten the seated length by 3mm, which made me change the bullet type I bought because at the needed length the neck would crimp down over the shoulder of the round. But it is a learning experience every time. Great investment. Just do your research on powder, some powders burn faster, which give you less muzzle flash and less residue, while slower burning powder will produce more muzzle flash and residue on your gun.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

What bullet were you using that you ran into the OAL problem?

Rick


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I picked them up from a guy at the gun show here in Pensacola. His booth is usually the last one on the right side towards the back. There wasn't a specific manufacturer, just shrink wrapped 100 per package, and they were 180 grain jacketed hollow points, the 230 grain FMJs worked fine. I still have the jhp's, as I can't use them in my clips. Also, I found that Unique power is an extremely slow burning power. I got my face full of powder last time I went to the range with reloads using that powder.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

IF I SHOOT IT I RELOAD FOR IT EXCEPT RIM FIRE.
32ACP, 380, 9MM, 38SPL, 40SW ,10MM ,41MAG, 44SPL, 44MAG, 50AE , 
7.62X39, 7.62X 54R, 8MM, 7.5X55, 270WIN, 243, 308, 45-70, 223, 
410, 20GA, 12GA.

started reloading 30+ years back do to a ka-boom from factory reloads, figured i could do that good if not better, so far NO KA-BOOMS

IT MIGHT NOT BE PRETTY BUT IT IS EFFICIENT, IT WAS MADE TO USE


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I checked all my manuals and the longest OAL on any 45acp is 1.275". Sierra listed 1.212" for their 185JHP. I don't know where Dean gets his bullets but I'm sure they're not Sierra. Most 230FMJs are 1.26" OAL.

So when you seat to fit in your Para mag the bullet goes in past the cannelure or past the base into the tapered nose area? What is the OAL of the cartridges that will fit?

I'm not at all doubting your ability, I just like to know everything !!! And I'll ask Dean about it next time I see him. 

Chevelle, you've been around a while. Winchester hasn't had powder in those cans in over 20 years. Also like your powder throw set up, good idea. I wonder if RCBS still makes that stand?


Rick


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

rick 

would you believe that 231 is still good im on the last of 3 cans all have done as expected.

i also just got rid (shot) some old PB powder again all went well, most was in shotgun

i see the rcbs stands every now and then on ebay and gun shows, if i find one cheep ill get it and let you know if not interested i can always bolt it somewhere


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yea, grab me one if you ever run across it.

If you've ever had powder go bad you will surely know it. When you open the jug a most bizzare yellow vapor comes wofting out, and the smell !!!!!!!!!

I tried to burn up some bad powder, pulled from WWII 30.06. It wouldn't even light.

Rick


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

have bought a lot of old powder and so far none had that smell to watch out for , makes me wonder just how critical it is to store powder properly, im sure over the years some of this stuff was not stored proper.

this old stock is great for just wasting lead, if the price is right, another up side is you get some old powder canes not made any longer


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got Some Old Ones*

I have some powder that has been around for awhile. Mostly Hodgdon in the ol' square can that was given to me by a old time reloader that retired all his reloading supplies.

I got some powder from him that was 25+ years old when I got it and I have had it for another 20+. From time to time I chrono some of my 220Swift,.223Rem,and 7mm Rem Mag loads and it gives some of the smallest SD's than some of my newer powders. Some as low as 8-10fps over a total of 20 shots.

The powder shown is a shotgun powder that is considered somewhat dirty. It was(is?) produced by the older ALCAN Co. The seal on the lid is still in tact and would not hesitate to use it in some of my 10ga loads. Power will last a long time but the thing to remember is to NEVER use a powder AFTER it has gotten wet and allowed to dry. It will still ignite....BUT....will burn allot faster than intended. The wetness takes the coating away which is 'bout the only thing that is controlling the powders burn rate.

Safe reloading to all. --- SAWMAN


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Any powder I get in metal containers I transfer to plastic jugs. I once bought 8 unopened cans of IMR 4064 and when I opened them they had lightly rusted inside. There was a fine residue of I assume this rust in the bottom of the cans. I dumped it all together, took it outside on a dry windy day and poured it back and forth from bucket to bucket to try to blow away some of the dust.

I still have this powder, don't really want to use it in my rifles.

Rick


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

7/4/11 fireworks?


----------

